# WANTED:  1 Night at Grand Pacific Palisades or Mabrisa April 2nd



## TrojanRickus (Feb 17, 2016)

We need April 2nd (April 1st & 2nd could work too)

We start our week on April 3rd (Sunday-Sunday) but would like to come out for their owners party / election on the 2nd.  We just need one night and a 1 bedroom would do.

Thank you.  Please, PM me.


----------



## presley (Feb 17, 2016)

While I can't get a one night reservation, I did want to suggest a couple other places you could check.

Resortime is a website with rentals at all the GPR properties and many other properties. Whatever the rates are that you see, you can probably get lower rates by making an owner account. I've been getting emails lately from either them or GPX (not sure which one, since I wasn't interested, I just deleted without reading) about special "bonus time" deals on all the resorts. Normally, you can only get bonus time at your home resort, but I guess they are slow enough that they are letting GPR owners book it for other resorts.

When it is closer to the check in date, you can call GPP directly and ask them about bonus time. FWIW, I've never been able to get bonus time at GPP, but have at Seapointe and Villa L'auberge. Marbrisa doesn't have bonus time since it became a HGVC resort. 

As a last resort, Palisades has regular hotel rooms that you can book online.


----------



## TrojanRickus (Feb 17, 2016)

Thank you for all the suggestions!!!


presley said:


> While I can't get a one night reservation, I did want to suggest a couple other places you could check.
> 
> Resortime is a website with rentals at all the GPR properties and many other properties. Whatever the rates are that you see, you can probably get lower rates by making an owner account. I've been getting emails lately from either them or GPX (not sure which one, since I wasn't interested, I just deleted without reading) about special "bonus time" deals on all the resorts. Normally, you can only get bonus time at your home resort, but I guess they are slow enough that they are letting GPR owners book it for other resorts.
> 
> ...


----------



## itchyfeet (Feb 18, 2016)

We stayed one extra night at GPP at the hotel.  There is a discounted rate for owners--just ask for it when you book.


----------



## TrojanRickus (Feb 18, 2016)

Thank you!!!


----------

